# CamelBak K.U.D.U., TO.R.O., Repack, and Chase



## JOe26 (Jul 22, 2017)

Good call with Podium Dirt Series. I have the original one and skipped the new model because of larger "dirt pocket" (even the old, smaller nozzle would trap mud or dust). I was not convinced with "improvements" even for normal, clean conditions. I'll see the new model.


----------



## Jason19 (Aug 15, 2017)

When will the Chase be available? There is no info about it on Camelbak's web site.


----------

